# First Tank Journal! 29 gal. planted



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello everybody! This will be my first tank, I'm SOOOOOOO exited!!! :blueyay::greenyay::redyay::blueyay::greenyay::redyay:Right now I have a 29 gal. tank filled with sand, some plastic "driftwood" ("hand-me-downs") and water, with filter and heater turned on. I have ordered lights (CD-83617 Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ Fixture 24-36") *tips hat to Aurie for helping me select the lighting* API FW testing kit, and Flourish comp. fert. (all of which have been shipped and should arrive some time next week) I have a submersible heater (not sure what it is, it came with the tank which I got from the street. And a Penguin Biowheel 200. I am planning on having these fish:








And water sprite, java moss, pigmy chain sword, and Brazilian pennywort for plants. 
Here's the tank right after I finished putting the water in. (if I can get the stupid picture imbed to work! :evil 
And here's it this morning, it's sorta hart to tell from the pictures it's really a LOT clearer now. (I moved the filter to try and minimize the splashing...)

IT WORKED!!!!!!! Sorry about the reflections...


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, this is REALLY weird... Y'all saw how clear it was yesterday, right? Well, when I got up this morning the tank was all cloudy again... I've not been adding ammonia, and if I was it would still be WAY to early for a algae bloom... What could it be?


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

a water change could never hurt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Yea, I think I might do that... 
It's getting worse...


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

did you use shrimp? It could be that or something in the gravel/sand. Might need new sand. Pool filter sand ideas. 1 50lb bag should he enough for that tank
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

No clue what the cloudiness is, but I can't wait to see your tank all set up!


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> did you use shrimp? It could be that or something in the gravel/sand. Might need new sand. Pool filter sand ideas. 1 50lb bag should he enough for that tank


 No, I didn't-I'm still planning to do the fish-in cycle. (I'm sorry if I'm offending anyone with this, but it's what I think will work best for me) At this point I think its the sand... I'll see what I can do-I should be going out running errands early next week so we'll se about getting some sand then.

I'm glad your following along Mar, and I can't wait either! SO EXITING!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with doing a fish in cycle. You just have to be extra careful is all.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

I GOT THE WATER TESTING KIT AND FERT. LAST SATERDAY!!!! SO EXITED!!! The packaging on the fert. was INSANE, the cap was taped up, then it was put in two trash-type bags tied at the end with like 4 knots, then wrapped in bubble wrap and COVERED with tape.
I'll test tomorrow, off to help with VBS...


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

THE LIGHTS ARE HERE!!!!! :greenyay: I've been having fun playing with the presets.  (But this should teach you to read the description BEFORE you buy it, lol. I didn't know it was the fancy one.) 
I also tested my tap water the results are
pH: above 7.6 (I don't have a plus sign on my keyboard?!)
High Range pH: around 7.8 (hmm, that's a bit high...)
Nitrites, Nitrates, and Ammonia: 0 ppm 
I've also decided to try and clean the sand I have more before going and getting new. I'm doing a couple handfuls at a time, it takes SO LONG TO GET IT CLEAN!!! But at least it's GETTING clean... sort of... Well at least a LOT more clean than it was before.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, I'm getting new sand!!! What I have now just will NOT get clean. EVER.:evil:
That being said, I'm planning to get sand later today, so I should get 50 lbs.? 
Also, will one Mystery Snail be enough to cycle my tank? 
Thanks!


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

I got the sand! It's called "Super Naturals Premium Aquarium Substrate", it is black and looks kinda like the black moon sand... (I can't remember the name at the moment...)
Also, I know with swords you need root tabs, but will I need it for the pigmy chain swords?


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I have that sand in my 29. Rinse it and don't be surprised if it has an oil on the surface of the water. A paper towel laid on the surface takes care of that. Hard to see poop so clean the tank well every week. A pack of root tabs won't hurt. Api and flourish both make root tabs. I forget which one I use. I just remember 1 brand sacked for me and fell apart easily and another brand was better for me. The problem is I can't remember which was which. If I remember I'll post a reply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I used Api but they disintegrate too fast. I got flourish at petsmart and I liked them more. I buy 1 pack and share it between 5 tanks every 3 months. Cheaper online if you have other items to buy. At petsmart they are $10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

OIL?! well, thanks for telling me!!! 
Ok, I've heard people recommend both the API and Flourish... I think I've ordered everything that I need to (except the plants, but they don't have root tabs... weird...), so I'll probably go over to Petsmart and get some. AND I just found out that we have a FISH store!!!!! it's VERY small though, and don't have a wide selection of animals, although they had a lionfish in their saltwater "isle" (the whole store is about as big as my living room, and I have a small one at that.) STILL SO EXITED!!!


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you like the sand? I've started putting it in the tank, and will probably finish by Tuesday... SO EXITED!!!
After the cloudy water should I replace the filter media? Or should the "old" ones be ok?


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

*Fish Tank-Take Two*

Ok, I got all the sand rinsed and put in the tank, filled up (goes SO MUCH faster when you are using buckets instead on 1/2 gallon juice jugs:roll and it's had the filter running (with new media, but no bio-wheel, I should have replaced it earlier anyway... I've ordered it...so hopefully it'll get here soon) for a little less than 24 hours(I didn't start it right away). It's still a bit cloudy, but pretty clear. (I didn't put in the stuff that came with it...)

But now the filter is making bubbles in the tank...(video)


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh boy, I think my heater is broken, it's set to 26 C and it's 24 C in the tank, but it's not turning on, and when it un-plug and re-plug it in the light doesn't go on, like it usually does when you just plug it in... I'll see if It goes on later today, but I think I'll have to buy a new one...


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

PHEW, The heater is working now, not sure what that was.. 
Anyway so far so good as far as clear water is concerned, and STAY CLEAR WATER, you hear me?!:whip: I also got the "wood" rinsed off and in the tank. (sorry for fuzzy pic...)

Can't wait till it's ready for the snail!!! (I'm gonna use him/her to cycle the tank.) So I need that order to ship... Then when that gets here I can order the plants, then when that gets here I can plant, and then I can get my snail!! CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, now the heater is just being weird... it's set to 26 C and it just came on, but the thermometer says it's 27-28... Any ideas of what is going on? Should I buy a new heater?


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't now Celsius very well but in general if something isn't working as intended get a new one. Maybe contact the company and see if there is a warrantee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

The thermometer and heater are in opposite corners, so for the first instance when you set it to 26C and it was 24C, maybe the heat hadn't been properly distributed yet

The second instance where it's still set to 26C and the thermometer says 27C, isn't that much of a big deal. (maybe the room got warmer)

Before you buy a new one, just keep it running in the tank for a couple days. If you notice that the temperatures are waaaay off, then definitely get a new one. I just wouldn't want you to waste a perfectly good heater D:


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok... *trying to calm down* 


> Maybe contact the company and see if there is a warrantee


The problem with that is the heater came with the tank, for all I know it could be 10 years old!:dunno:


> Before you buy a new one, just keep it running in the tank for a couple days. If you notice that the temperatures are waaaay off, then definitely get a new one. I just wouldn't want you to waste a perfectly good heater D:


I guess 1 degree isn't that much, I just want everything to work out... :roll: I'll do that. 
Thanks for your responses!!
:thankyou:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya dw! You should be fine. Let us know what happens


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Will do!
Now it's off at 24...(still set at 26) could be it's not evenly distributed yet... We shall see...
On a happier note, the water is still clear! Yay!! This is when it started getting cloudy last time.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay for clear water! Do you have one of those Top Fin heaters?

Just got one yesterday. It's acting so weird. I had to set it up to 86F to get it to stay at 80F. 

Might return it :/


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

with new heaters you generally need to leave it in the water for about an hour or two before you set it to let s thermostat set up


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Really? Would it be good to just turn it off now.. or? Did I mess it up already ? :'c


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

unplug it and wait about an hour. plug it back in then slowly turn the knob in till the light comes on leave it alone until the light turns off then check the temperature of the tank if you need to raise it turn the knob until the light comes on and leave it alone until the light goes off and then check the temperature of the tank. if you need to decrease the temperature you turn the knob until the light goes off and Wait etc


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks a bunch. unplugging now,


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> Yay for clear water! Do you have one of those Top Fin heaters?


Yay indeed! And yes it is actually, it's a Top Fin 150 watt. It seems to be acting more normally now, I think part of it is that it gets really cold at night (yes it is summer, we don't have AC, so we open all the windows at night to get the house cool. For instance now (6:02 AM) it's 18 C, but it's not uncommon to get to 16 C)... So I *think* it's working... But I'll keep observing it and see what happens.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Now the heater seems to be working properly. I was thinking of putting in a bit of fish food, to "kick-start" the cycle. Is this a bad idea?


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, I just tested the water in the tank today, the results are a bit different...
Nitrate: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
pH: +7.6
High Range pH: 8.2 (?! it was high before, but now... will it go back to 7.8?)
Ammonia: 0.25 ppm (I'm guessing the substrate is leaking ammonia?)
I'm planning to add an algae wafer to the tank, I'm not adding the fish for a while, so we shall see. I need to get that order, which should be here next week... but it hasn't shipped yet, and then I'll order the plants, but I have to pick a day when it isn't too hot, because it has to go through Phoenix... I wouldn't be worried if it went strait here, but Phoenix is hot... really hot... But anyway, I'm going to be planting and only after all that is done THEN I will get a snail... So we shall see.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

OK, I put in the algae wafer yesterday, so how often should I check for ammonia? Every other day? What?


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

I checked ammonia today, and it's still at 0.25 ppm, so I put in another algae wafer.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

The package came! But the bio-wheel replacement I ordered is too small.  So I decided to try out the one that came with it. So I put it in and I come back... maybe half an hour later, and EVERYTHING has been splashed... I think I'll skip the bio-wheel, it doesn't NEED it... Anyway... TIME TO ORDER THOSE PLANTS!!


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

I tested the water again today. It still says 0.25, so I put in another wafer (the only food I have at the moment) in, for a grand total of three wafers. They came with the tank, so I don't know how old they are, is it possible they are too old, and are not producing ammonia? 
Also, I ordered the plants this morning! but if I understand correctly it won't be here till the 16th...
I don't think I'll be doing the snail after all, or at least not now. I would like to, but I don't have a hood, so they can climb out.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a lot of snails in my 20 including a nerite and a mystery snail and they don't climb out. I guess they could if they wanted too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> I have a lot of snails in my 20 including a nerite and a mystery snail and they don't climb out. I guess they could if they wanted too.


Hmmm... Well, I think I'll try that, lets hope it DOESN'T want to!

I forgot to mention, before I tested the water I topped it off, about two gallons. (De chlorinated of course) Also, is it normal for the water to get cloudy? I assume so, but I want to make sure.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Tested again, this time all of them. So here goes!
Ammonia 0.25 (added another algae wafer)
pH: +7.6
High Range pH: 8.2
NitrAte: 0
NitrIte: 0
We shall find out tomorrow, about the plants. Either they will come tomorrow, or a week after tomorrow...


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Watching excitedly.. I am thinking of doing live plants too, a bit daunting!


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> Watching excitedly.. I am thinking of doing live plants too, a bit daunting!


 You should TOTALLY do it! All extra you need is fertilizer, and a good light. 

Ammonia still at 0.25 ppm. So I put in another wafer... I actually put two in last time. 
Can't wait till Friday! It seems so far away... ah well.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm confused... So I tested again today, and the test said ammonia was LESS than 0.25 ppm! Something around 0.1 I'd say. Could it be that ammonia has already "spiked" at 0.25 and is now going down? I put in another wafer in, just in case. And honestly I kinda want to use them up, cause they aren't an especially d good brand, (tetra) and it's been open for who knows how long... and it loses it's nutritional value over time.
Only four more days till the plants come!


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd use fish food as well. Wafers can cloud water if they're not consumed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

*We have.... *drumroll* nitrates!!!!!*

WE HAVE BOTH NITRITES AND NITRATES!!!! :greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay:I could just kick myself for not testing for nitrItes sooner... Oh well, at least we have them now. AND we have nitrites, is it so common to get them so close together? 
Anyway, here are the actual results.
pH: +7.6
High Range pH: 8.2
Ammonia: more than 0 ppm, less than 0.25 ppm
NitrItes: +5
NitrAtes: more than 0 ppm, less than 5 ppm
I can't wait for that pH to go back to below 8... Should I change the water? more than 5 ppm nitrItes seems like an awful lot... I'm not sure if I read that right... here are a few pics I took of the test.


Also, the plants are shipping today!! So they should be here on Friday. I'm planning to go to LFS on Saturday!
I'm not going to add any more food, I figure I already have enough.  I mean I have 5 or 6 in there already.


> I'd use fish food as well. Wafers can cloud water if they're not consumed


I'd use fish food, if I had any. Thanks for the advise though!
My, this has turned into a book...
EDIT: Ok, so it says that


> A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated.


So now I'm a TAD confused...


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Tested again today.
Ammonia: between 0 ppm and 0.25 ppm
NitrIte: around 5 ppm
NitrAte: around 5 ppm

Now I'm really confused... It shipped yesterday from SD, then it went to NE, and now it's in KY?! And it's going to AZ... doesn't make any sense. But it says it's "on time" so...


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

The plants are "out for delivery" which means I'll probably get it around dinner time!!! I tested again today,
Ammonia: still staying at between 0-0.25 ppm
NitrIte: still around 5 ppm
NitrAte: got a big jump, now it's around 40 ppm! here's a couple pics.


Wow... that changes a LOT in a day...


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh, poo! I accidentally put a "0" instead of a "9" in my address, and now the plants won't arrive till Monday.:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil: Well, at least it'll be spending that time in 79, 78, and 81 degree highs, and lows on all three days at 53. I hope my plants survive this!!!


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

some places have a live plant arrival guarantee you may want to check into it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm ordering through aquarium plants.com. I say something about a live guarantee, but I can't find where it actually SAYS what the guarantee is...
EDIT: Guarantee is for overnight delivery... I did second day. shoot.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

*Update Time!!*

This is going to be a HUGE update, so get comfortable.

*PART ONE*
THE PLANTS CAME!!! They DID come on Friday. here are pictures of packaging, and the plants!
So nice of them to put PERISHABLE on the packaging! (the bag was in the box)

This was inside the bag

This was inside the paper

The plants were wrapped in paper in the bag, but I didn't get a pic of that ;-)
This is the java fen, it doesn't look too happy, I hope it'll bounce back!

This is the water sprite, I wish it didn't have the dirt in the roots, but what can you do, right?

This is the Brazilian Pennwort, I wish I ordered more of this!!

This is the Pygmy chain sword (advertized as narrow leaf chain sword... which I believe is the same thing) This is HUGE compared to what I thought it would be! AND there are a LOT of plants in one "bunch" it's 10 plants!! and they are HUGE!!

And here is a full tank shot of the tank right after planting... There's java moss all over the sand, lol.

*
PART TWO*
I PRESENT TO YOU EDMOND!!!

^This was taken right after he was introduiced into the tank, he was crawling around IMMEDIATELY after I put him in! I've heard tell that they don't come out for a couple days, but he was crawling around on the way home, in a MOVING CAR!! I'm just amazed at this guy! He was the only one moving in the whole tank at the store, so I got him cause you can't be crawling up a wall and be dead. :lol: We (my sister actually) named him Edmond after Edmond Hillery, the mountaineer.
Here (below) is him right after I put him in his bag, into the tank, to equalize the temp (I hadn't started acclimating him yet.) Sorry about the crappy picture.

And here is a video of him eating off the glass. (Or at least that's what I think he's doing...)
Edward the Blue Mystery Snail Eating - YouTube
HOW DO YOU IMBED THIS?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Heeheee, Edmund is adorable, I love apple snails. . .  

You're only supposed to have to paste the link for it to imbed, but sometimes it just doesn't work. Either way, I found the video, and I <3 Edmund! ^.^

The plants look super healthy, and they were packaged REALLY well, lol. Gotta love that! I think you're right - both are common names for Echinodorus tenellus. I know they can get taller depending on the environment they're grown in. I want to say 6"? I could be remembering wrong, though, and common names can be so confusing. >.< Whatever they are, they're beautiful, and the tank looks GREAT! I hope they thrive for you!

It's wonderful to see a tank grown with such patience from the start. Keep up the good work, and keep us posted. Can't wait to see what happens next!


ETA: Your stock list looks great, but I'm wondering about Cherry Barbs in this setup. I don't know much about them, to be honest. . . for some reason I'm wondering how well they'll fit in with the others? Tetra, Rams, and Cories (to me) feels like perfection! Do you know your water hardness, by any chance? Kh and Gh?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Love the tank, can't wait for it to grow in!


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> Heeheee, Edmund is adorable, I love apple snails. . .
> 
> You're only supposed to have to paste the link for it to imbed, but sometimes it just doesn't work. Either way, I found the video, and I <3 Edmund! ^.^
> 
> ...


Hehe, me too! I think his antennae have grown out since I got him, but it could just be he's further out of his shell...
I've read that they get 3-5 in. and now they are approx. 6 in. so idk... Thank you!
The Gh is around 7, 150 ppm. and I honestly hove no clue about Kh.


> Love the tank, can't wait for it to grow in!


Thanks! 

Ok, I have a question. I'm having to do water changes daily, so should I dose Flourish every time I do a water change? Or every time the whole water volume is changed? What?

ETA: I just realized I put this in the Betta section... oops. Should I just leave it, or should I re post it is the freshwater journals?


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been testing the water daily, and it's stayed almost the same since I got the plants... But today the nitrItes are going down so today the readings were:
Ammonia: STILL between 0 and 0.25 ppm, why is it staying here for SO LONG??
NitrIte: around 2 ppm, gone down from 5 ppm yesterday
NitrAte: around 5 ppm
So why am I still getting an ammonia reading?


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Today
pH: +7.6
High Range pH: between 8 and 8.2 (tested near the end of the "night" at 8:54, the "sun" rises at 11:30)
Ammonia: still in the same range, but more yellow than in the past
NitrIte: 0.25 (So exited about this!)
NitrAte: between 0 and 5 ppm


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

I got some more pictures of Edmond today. (well actually yesterday)
I am convinced that his antennae grew...
Before:

After:

This was funny 

I'm planning to get the first group of Cherry Barbs some time this week!!

ETA: WOW, his crack is WAY further up on his shell, I guess he's growing all over!


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

That's a really awesome pic of Edmond on thermometer! Very cool capture!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Edmond is a cutie pie! ^.^ Apple/Mystery snails DO grow quickly! Glad to see him doing so well! 

Looks like your cycle is coming along! These things take patience, especially since you have such a low bioload. Remember that it can take well over a month for this first part of the nitrogen cycle to establish! Have you checked your tap water for presence of ammonia? It happens sometimes. . . also, if you don't already, wash out those test tubes with soap and water, and rinse them very well. I've had tests come up wrong because of chemical residue from past tests. Probably, your test is correct, but it can't hurt to cover all the bases!

Word of caution - keep a close eye on those nitrAtes (not that you aren't already!) Usually when we get to the nitrate spike, we start to relax as the evil ammonia and nitrites are fading into oblivion, but in my experience Apple snails are _REALLY _sensitive to rapid nitrate flux like you can get while cycling/stocking. I'm sure he'll be fine - just wanted to give you a head's up!

Looking good! Keep up the great work!


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> That's a really awesome pic of Edmond on thermometer! Very cool capture!
> Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...al-29-gal-planted-229394/page6/#ixzz2d5LybtwX
> ​


Thanks!


> Looks like your cycle is coming along! These things take patience, especially since you have such a low bioload. Remember that it can take well over a month for this first part of the nitrogen cycle to establish! Have you checked your tap water for presence of ammonia? It happens sometimes. . . also, if you don't already, wash out those test tubes with soap and water, and rinse them very well. I've had tests come up wrong because of chemical residue from past tests. Probably, your test is correct, but it can't hurt to cover all the bases!
> Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...al-29-gal-planted-229394/page6/#ixzz2d5MNFybu
> ​


My Cycle was really weird, I now have somewhere around 0.1 ammonia (This is from the tap), 0 NitrIte, and around 2 nitrAtes. (spiked around 5ppm). I didn't think to wash it with soap, it just says to rinse it out, I'll try some soap next time.

*Part 2; FISH*
Ok, so on Saturday I went and got three Cherry Barbs! 


^ I used flash on this one, they are so hard to take pictures of!!!

I haven't thought of a name for the group yet... so suggestions are welcome! I'd like to name the group, cause I will NOT be able to tell them apart for long...
I also have a video, but it's still uploading... (says it's gonna take 45 mins... grr)


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, here's the video, hopefully it will imbed this time! (which like should I post the one at the top of the browser, or the one under "share"?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45yJIgve1SU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

I forgot to mention...
I also got some Omega One Sinking Shrimp Pellets, but they are too big for them to eat whole, should I crush them, or can they pick them apart?
And, they don't seem very interested in food, like the first day I put in a pellet whole, and they were picking at it for a little while, but then left it. And today I crushed one up, but they didn't seem to notice it. (although I saw one eat a little bit)


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Testing says that my pH is still up at 8.2... I'm hoping it will go down, the ph from tap is around 7.8, so it's still quite high, but not above 8! 

The cherry barbs are hiding more (I think they hadn't found hiding places before)... I'm planning to add more tomorrow, hopefully they will feel safer that way, and come out more.

I'm thinking of substituting the neons for something else, as I've read that they tend to have bad genetics due to interbreeding. Also, I think (correct me if I'm wrong) that all the fish are going to stay in the bottom/middle part of the tank, so I'd be looking for something that would stay in the top. Iv'e thought of rainbowfish, and Harlequin Rasbora so far..
Any suggestions?


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

*Update!*

*Fish:
*I went and got 4 more cherry barbs yesterday! They look SO much happier now!! Pics to come, I don't have the camera now...
*
Plants:
*They seem to be doing well too! The pygmy chain sword are sending out runners! The little baby plants are SO CUTE!! The BP (tired of spelling that out...) is growing like crazy! One of them has probably grown two or three inches! The Water Sprite is growing too (though it's not as noticeable).


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Long time no update!!
I guess I'll go in chronological order.
The Cherry Barbs got ich! I turned up the heat, and left it up there for 1 1/2 weeks, they all recovered very well!
then I got 7 Harlequin Rasbora, they spawed after two days of being in my tank! I guess I am/was doing something right. then, yesterday one of them died. she/he (I'm pretty sure it was a she) had been acting kinda funny for the past few days, hanging about in the plants near the bottom of the tank. When I found it it's guts and tail fin had been eaten/sucked up by the filter. (I found it stuck to the intake) I have NO CLUE what happened! Any suggestions about what I should do? I checked the water parameters, they were fine! (0 ppm ammonia and NI, and around 2 ppm NA)
I'm planning (provided there are no more deaths) to replace the rasbora and get the corries in about a week (the 12th).

Here's an updated pic of the tank!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful tank! I'm sorry about your rasbora. Could it have been the stress of giving birth and being in new surroundings? That's just a guess on my part. lol


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

with that low of a bio load you could easily do 7 corydora. I like the Julii  

If no other fish get sick or act funny it could be a 1 off. Sometimes you will never know. 

Can I make a decor suggestion.. Put up a black background. It'll hide cords and make the fish and plants pop out. It's easier to do before setting get up the tank orb when you move it but you could do it after. I just use black poster board on mine and it works pretty well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> Beautiful tank!


Thanks!!


> Could it have been the stress of giving birth and being in new surroundings?


I have no clue...


> Can I make a decor suggestion.. Put up a black background. It'll hide cords and make the fish and plants pop out. It's easier to do before setting get up the tank orb when you move it but you could do it after. I just use black poster board on mine and it works pretty well


I'll keep that in mind! Thanks!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Just getting a chance to check in here, looks like things are going well over there! The tank looks nice! Congrats on the new fishums!!! ^.^


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I was so sad to hear that you were having trouble with the little ones. 
Hoping all has settled down over there, and things are looking brighter?
I know you've been busy with school, but if you get a chance, please pop in and let us know!
*hugs*


----------

